# Insurance renewal.



## twin_turbo_man (Apr 5, 2009)

I know this subject rears it ugly head every now and again, however, on a more positive note I have been very pleasantly surprised.
I received my renewal documents from A-Plan and after a phone call to Lee, he managed to reduce the premium further to £480.00, that's with a maximum no claim discount.(£500 excess). A-Plan have always been excellent and looked after me well.
The particular insurer places a maximum limit of 9 years, so although I have nearly 15 years now I thought the quote was very competitive for an R35 (mine is a 2009 premium edition with no mods except a miltek tailpipe).
I had further read about other owners taking up Admiral single or multi car policies, so just out of interest I started an on line quote. I nearly fell of my chair as the premium came back at £227.90 albeit with a voluntary excess of £350 (total with compulsory excess £700), that quote was staggering.
Even if I compared like for like with an effective total £500 excess as with A-Plan came to £269.24.
My question is has anyone had any experience with Admiral after an insurance policy has been taken out etc. Are they easy to deal with? Claims? What they will cover what the wont? Any bad experiences?
With a quote at the price I cannot help something else has to give. I did confirm quoted are correct after a follow up phone call to Admiral.
Thanks in advance for your interest.
PS. They told me that if I insure my daily car with them as part of a multi, they can discount the premium further, how can they afford to do this so cheap?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Flynn????? :squintdan


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a multicar policy with admiral and the premium is very good. Never had to claim (touch wood) so can't comment on that but would also be keen to hear peoples' experiences.

One thing you have to watch is they always bump it up at renewal time but you just need to go online and do a new customer quote and then they'll match it over the phone. Bit of a pain in the ass but it is cheap.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I've had an Admiral multi car policy for 8 years & find them very good to deal with.
Although I find any mods have to be approved by a supervisor & they only replace with OE parts!
But i've had a couple of non-fault claims & they've always been very good, even after one driver failed to stop after colliding with the Mrs' car... But got his number!!

Got to say though, I never accept their annual renewal & always do a new on-line quote with them, which save me loads!!


----------



## twin_turbo_man (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all, and thanks for the responses so far. If experiences are positive with Admiral then it looks like I can save around 50% based on my current renewal. I take the point and often insurers do load first renewal premiums, however I take the advise to apply for a new quote and then call Admiral and they will match it. I have a couple of weeks to investigate further anyway.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Add your details here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-5.html


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Admiral do the usual pish take on renewal in my experience, but as it's on a multicar policy it looks worse.

My five cars (maximum you can have on a single multi-car policy) were around £2,000 and Admiral tried to bump it up £400 in one year if I hadn't moaned, phoned around and threatened to leave them.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

After receiving a renewal proposal from Admiral, I ran a new quote application on-line and it came out about 30% cheaper. When I made a "what about it" phone call to them, it turns out that:

1. They have to loss-lead new customers because of comparison web-sites

2. Bizarrely, your credit reference details affect your premium. Their advisor couldn't explain why.

The Admiral site recognizes if you're already a customer so to get a new on-line quote, I had to use a different name for my wife and I, but our other details; birthdates, address, marital status and occupations were almost identical.

Their advisor was extremely helpful though and managed to reduce the quote by £100 but was still £150 more for the same cover if I had been a new customer.


----------

